# Itzhak Perlman: Legendary Violin Virtuoso



## catherinethegreat21

Something that I think all Musicians would Benefit From: "Don't play like me, play like You"


----------



## Guest

catherinethegreat21 said:


> Something that I think all Musicians would Benefit From: "Don't play like me, play like You"


Hello Catherinethe Great. Great name, Catherine!
Anyway, I don't think Itzhak ever heard _me_ play the violin! If he had, he would have revised his comment above.


----------



## catherinethegreat21

TalkingHead said:


> Hello Catherinethe Great. Great name, Catherine!
> Anyway, I don't think Itzhak ever heard _me_ play the violin! If he had, he would have revised his comment above.


I think what he meant was "Just be yourself"


----------



## EDaddy

I have a wonderful recording of Itzhak Perlman back when he was a young man, making Beethoven's Violin Concerto sing with Carlo Maria Giulini & The Philharmonia Orchestra, . Truly one of the greats.


----------



## shadowdancer

EDaddy said:


> I have a wonderful recording of Itzhak Perlman back when he was a young man, making Beethoven's Violin Concerto sing with Carlo Maria Giulini & The Philharmonia Orchestra, . Truly one of the greats.


Are you talking about this one? If so, I do agree with you. A great record.


----------



## EDaddy

shadowdancer said:


> Are you talking about this one? If so, I do agree with you. A great record.
> View attachment 70319


Precisely the one. Great performances all the way around.


----------

